# Once a Sweater always a Sweater???😓😓😓



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

😓 *Has** anyone actually seen themselves sweating less as they have become more fit? *I'm talking about the same intensity efforts and/or average HR's where you find yourself not as heavy a sweater?

I'm a Masters (M3) racer that has been riding for years and have recently really focused on getting more competitive, faster, increasing power and dropping weight. I've seen close to 30lbs of healthy weight loss in the past 7 months and speed and power/ftp have all increased accordingly. Electrolytes are good and balanced so thats not the issue... BUT I still seem to be a massively heavy sweater... _*Is this just me? Is this who I'm going to be?*_ Do my riding partners forever need to wear rain gear in my draft?

With colder weather here, it becomes massively uncomfortable with being sweaty and in the cold... Especially when you're trying to stay outdoors as long as possible before hitting Zwift for the long covid winter ahead...

Please, share something that gives me hope or lie to me.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I was a heavy sweater up until about 17. Then I became a lighter sweater after that. Not sure why. :crazy: That was a long time ago and I haven't changed. 

A friend of mine says he is and has always been a heavy sweater and it runs in his family. I told him about having little bit of sodium to reduce the sweat level.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Did you try taking off some cloths? 
Where do you ride at temp/humidity?

I used to ride with a guy, he sweat crazy, when in his draft it was almost like a shower head was left on. He was strong though, I would do it back then. I don't think I would draft him in the cov-era.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Rackerman said:


> 😓 *Has** anyone actually seen themselves sweating less as they have become more fit? *I'm talking about the same intensity efforts and/or average HR's where you find yourself not as heavy a sweater?
> 
> _*Is this just me? Is this who I'm going to be?*_


It doesn't get easier... you just go faster.

I'm sure it's just your physiology. Getting more fit but putting out the same intensity isn't going to change your sweat. 

I sweat a lot but mostly when it's hot and humid. It's horrible. Salty sweat pouring in my eyes. Nothing I've ever done makes a difference. It is what it is.

I ride outdoors all winter. I back off the intensity when it's frigid so as not to sweat as much. Treat the winter as base miles.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for comments... It's most noticeable right now because it's cold out (Around freezing) so when you're wet the cold goes right through you even faster and especially when your outer layer stops blocking the wind. I rode yesterday and opened my jacket almost immediately. My core was instantly cold and stayed cold but I did not sweat through my outer layer like the day before... (Even though the temps were similar). I might just have to play with this and get a bit more comfortable with being cold.

I also have a consult this afternoon with precisionhydration.com. i found them back in the heat of the summer and after doing their online test, I upped my electrolyte intake as I was severely off on my numbers. I'm curious as to whether there is a way tobetter adjust electrolyte intakes/timing to slow down the body trying to cool me down with massive sweating. At this point, I'm not 100% sure if the sweating is having an affect on my performance... This I still need to investigate further.

If this consult does not solve it or if this is not the issue then I'll need to accept that I'm a heavy sweater and those in my draft will just have to deal with it...☔☔☔...


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I would describe myself as an extremely heavy sweater. I sometimes crack a sweat just eating a meal and a hard workout inside a gym is just bonkers - I can literally wring the sweat out of my clothes. 

I occasionally work out with my wife and her personal trainer and the trainer LOVES taking videos of sweat rolling off my nose when doing planks etc. to post on her Instagram page. Or photos of the perfectly complete "sweat angle" I leave behind after doing sit-ups.

I asked my doctor about it. Some people just sweat a lot.


----------

